# I demand Justus!



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It's 6:30 am & I'm sittin' in the living room drinkin' coffee, thinkin' about how hot & $hitty it's gonna be on the road today. I've been working a job that has been going slow, & although it may be a good character builder, I am not enjoying the pain & stress involved.
It's almost time to bath, shave & hit the road. The CS site is down, so no morning news of cigardom.

There is a loud knock at my door.......

WTF???? It's 6:30!!!

There's a big guy on my doorstep with two boxes of creme filled donuts. I look down at them as he hands them to me & see a note that simply says "banana cream boom."

I looked up & asked, "Are these from Staunton, Va?"

He grinned & nodded.

"Frank or Anita?"

He said, "I talked to Anita."

I thanked him. I stood wondering, as he walked away if I should've tipped him......& realized that I was wearing my wife's big fluffy blue terry cloth robe!   :c 

This may mean WAR!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn those Justus'!! They are insane bombers for sure!! :c


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Phone message we recieved from strange caller.

Ya know I was wearing my wifes robe when that guy knocked on my door this morning at 6:30, I was sitting there drinking coffee wearing my wifes robe, So this may be war, see ya... 

I don't know about you guys but I didn't know Mr. Hat was a cross dresser, well he wasn't wearing her dress so I guess he's a cross rober! 


I think Alan and Ron(the nice feller that did this good deed) had a pretty good laugh. Thank you Alan for being such a good sport..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

y'know, they forgot the banana cream pie when we all met up in Muskogee. they remembered it AFTER you left (but they left it in OkC if i remember correctly).

i hope you're very fond of banana cream filled dog-nuts.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> y'know, they forgot the banana cream pie when we all met up in Muskogee. they remembered it AFTER you left (but they left it in OkC if i remember correctly).
> 
> i hope you're very fond of banana cream filled dog-nuts.


Van Wilder rings a bell here. :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It hangs on the hook over mine. I'm too damn lazy to take hers off to get to mine so I end up puttin' hers on half the time. She's usually still in bed when I leave the house.

At least I had on more than the red boxers. I tried her panties, but they were kinda loose in the crotch (her balls are bigger than mine).  :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Alan, this was such a blast to do!!! First it was a challange cause you don't have a danged thing in your town!! LOL.. After talking to Directory Assistance for a while, we finally agreed on the donut shop's number. Then once I got ahold of Ron (owner of Daylight Donuts and delivery man) and he heard me out, he agreed to help. What a sport he was. I sent him a list of instructions when I paid for the donuts..(that's what a woman does, right?) LOL We were so excited!! 

Frank actually came home last night and was searching for a post.. LOL. He was just a day early.

Hope they were good Alan and if anyone is ever in Chanute Ks, please stop by Daylight Donuts and say hi to Ron for us!! 

ilovebananacreamdonuts


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats Fantastic! Leave it to Frank & Anita. If we only had pictures :r . Great job guys.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

At least you had a robe on k-hat! :r 



You Justus's are totally crazy! That is absolutly awesome! WTG!!! 



:ms NCRM


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

floydp said:


> Van Wilder rings a bell here. :r


Now that has me :r :r :r


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Good one! :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DsrtDog said:


> Now that has me :r :r :r


Ditto. How many :r ? Only 4 allowed.
Classic.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

:r :r :r
thats one of the funniest and most creative bombs Ihave seen! Nice work!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Great Job Guys!!! Wonderful, well thought out hit!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I was hoping he's still be sleeping.. :r It really wasn't that difficult.. it did take almost 2 weeks to do though. Ron at the donut shop had to go to Tulsa to get the banana cream filling for them. Hope they were good!! 

Hope you're ok and surviving the storm Alan!! SAVE THE DONUTS!! :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The donuts are delicious. Will have to share as I can't eat them all!

The storm is a nasty little bugger that is presently dropping tornadoes on the other end of the county, & in the next (Labette) county from us to the SE. It got a little hairy here. I went outside & could hear a continuous roar, but couldn't see the tornado. Then the hail hit & I realized what was making the roar. Most of it was pea to nickel sized, but there were a few golfballs mixed in. Then the tornado sirens went off in Chanute (3 miles away from us) & we thought we were in for it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Alan called us last night during the storm and it was hard to hear him with all the hail hitting!! He called to say goodbye just in case and started laughing. I could have smacked him!!! LOLOL.. I said, that isn't funny. We did tell him that if he lost all his cigars, we'd get a group together and make sure he got more.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't eat them all or you're going to need a bigger hawaiian shirt!! LOL..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Everything is ok, but some damage around town. We didn't have electricity this morning (I woke up in the middle of the night, electricity was out again, looked out the bedroom window & the trees in the front yard looked like they were in a blender), so no lights, fridge, ac, etc. I was beginning to worry about my collection in an extended non-air conditioned environment, but just walked in the house a few minutes ago & the electricity was back on.

Anita, the worst of the hail storm hit after I hung up the phone. You wouldn't have been able to hear me at all.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Everything is ok, but some damage around town. We didn't have electricity this morning (I woke up in the middle of the night, electricity was out again, looked out the bedroom window & the trees in the front yard looked like they were in a blender), so no lights, fridge, ac, etc. I was beginning to worry about my collection in an extended non-air conditioned environment, but just walked in the house a few minutes ago & the electricity was back on.
> 
> Anita, the worst of the hail storm hit after I hung up the phone. You wouldn't have been able to hear me at all.


..and this is why I live in SoCal. 
80degrees sunny, lite ocean breeze.will be like this today,tomorrow & the next day & the next......it might rain sometime in december.
just glad ya family is safe and well mate


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Frank & Anita that was a truly wonderous and original bomb! 

MMMMMM doughnuts!


-Matt-


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Alan, those storms are one of the things that I don't miss about Oklahoma!! My sister and my son were trying to talk us into moving there when we were there but I don't think that's ever gonna happen. Frank doesn't want to stay here forever but I don't know if it'll be in that area that we end up. The one thing that living in that area has done for me is an appreciation of a good thunderstorm. I do love a strong storm especially if I don't have to worry about a tornado.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

You two are too much!!


----------

